
EU's Tajani says Brexit date can be delayed few weeks at most: report - howard941
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-britain-eu-tajani-idUSKBN1QQ005
======
towaway1138
Having been through a long and very ugly divorce myself, my advice is to just
rip the band-aid off and crash out as soon as possible. Yeah, it's going to be
terrible, but nothing can stop that now. And the anticipation is worse than
the actual new normal.

